# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Chọn máy ảnh lý tưởng cho cho mùa du lịch hè 2012

## nguyetnt

Samsung DV300F cho phép tự chụp ảnh dễ dàng với màn hình phía trước rồi chia sẻ trực tiếp lên mạng xã hội, hay Canon PowerShot D20 với khả năng chống thấm nước... là những người đồng hành rất hữu ích trong những chuyến du lịch hè năm nay.


Bỏ lại sau lưng những vất vả, mệt mỏi của một năm học tập và làm việc đầy căng thẳng, mùa hè luôn là mùa của những chuyến đi. Những bãi biển đầy nắng và gió, những thửa ruộng bậc thang tuyệt đẹp trên lưng chừng núi, hay những khu rừng thâm u, tĩnh mịch đang chờ bạn khám phá. Đồng hành cùng bạn trong những chuyến du lịch này, không thể thiếu một phụ kiện vô cùng quan trọng, giúp bạn lưu lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp của bản thân và bạn bè, lưu lại những cảnh đẹp của đất nước, con người quê hương, đó là một chiếc máy ảnh. Với kích thước nhỏ gọn, trọng lượng nhẹ cùng nhiều tính năng rất hữu ích cho người đi du lịch như kết nối Internet không dây, màn hình lật xoay 180 độ, tích hợp hai màn hình trước sau, hay có khả năng chống thấm nước..., những model được giới thiệu dưới đây sẽ là những người đồng hành lý tưởng của bạn trong mùa du lịch hè năm nay.

Samsung DV300F


Là mẫu máy ảnh thông minh mới ra mắt thị trường Việt Nam hồi tháng 4, Samsung DV300F đang thu hút sự chú ý lớn khi không chỉ chinh phục được những khách hàng phổ thông, mà còn mê hoặc khá nhiều ngôi sao giải trí. Điểm nhấn đáng chú ý nhất của máy là tính năng Wi-Fi Direct, giúp người dùng có thể chia sẻ trực tiếp hình ảnh trên các trang mạng xã hội như Facebook, YouTube hay Picasa, hoặc gửi ảnh bằng email trực tiếp từ máy ảnh một cách nhanh chóng và thuận tiện. Tính năng này được lòng khá nhiều khách hàng, bởi nó đã nắm bắt được xu hướng kết nối và tương tác mọi lúc mọi nơi của người dùng hiện nay. Ngoài ra, máy ảnh Samsung DV300F còn được trang bị hai màn hình, với một màn hình nhỏ ở mặt trước máy, hỗ trợ người dùng tự chụp hình một cách dễ dàng hơn.

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của những người dùng trẻ tuổi ưa sáng tạo, Samsung cung cấp khá nhiều tính năng độc đáo cho chiếc máy ảnh này. Đầu tiên là tính năng chụp ảnh động (Motion Photo), cho phép một bộ phận trong tấm ảnh vẫn liên tục chuyển động, trong khi phần còn lại đứng yên. Một hiệu ứng cũng vui nhộn không kém là chụp ghép ảnh (Split Shot), cho phép ghép ba tấm ảnh khác nhau vào làm một, tạo nên nhiều bất ngờ. Ngoài ra, Samsung DV300F cho chất lượng ảnh chụp sắc nét, với cảm biến độ phân giải 16 megapixel, chụp tốt trong điều kiện ánh sáng yếu với ống kính F2.5 25mm, zoom quang học 5x. Máy có thể quay video độ phân giải HD 720p với tốc độ 30 khung hình/giây. Đây cũng là dòng smart camera hỗ trợ kết nối Wi-Fi có giá hấp dẫn nhất trên thị trường hiện nay, chỉ 4.990.000 đồng.

Samsung MV800


Không hỗ trợ kết nối Wi-Fi như "người anh em" DV300F, điều khiến người dùng lựa chọn MV800 để mang theo trong những chuyến du lịch chính là màn hình có thiết kế lật xoay linh hoạt. Đây là tính năng rất thiết thực và hữu ích, bởi khi đến một vùng đất mới, có những nơi bạn muốn ghi lại bằng hình ảnh nhưng địa thế rất hiểm trở, phức tạp, gây khó khăn cho việc chụp hình. Giờ đây, với MV800, bạn chỉ cần đứng yên tại chỗ, đưa máy ảnh vào nơi muốn chụp, xoay màn hình theo hướng có thể quan sát tốt nhất để chọn góc chụp ưng ý mà không phải kiễng chân, leo trèo hay quỳ xuống đất như trước.

Điểm ấn tượng tiếp theo của máy ảnh Samsung MV800 là hiệu ứng ảnh thông minh tích hợp sẵn trong máy (Smart Filter), tạo nên những bức ảnh mới lạ, giàu cảm xúc mà không cần phải mất hàng giờ mò mẫm Photoshop. Bạn có thể tái tạo hình ảnh cổ kính bằng hiệu ứng Phim cũ (Old Film) hay Hoài cổ (Retro), hoặc tạo ra những bức ảnh nghệ thuật bằng hiệu ứng Tối 4 góc (Vignetting) hay Phác họa (Sketch)... Ngoài ra, Samsung MV800 còn được trang bị ống kính góc rộng 26mm, zoom quang 5x mang thương hiệu Schneider Kreuznach cao cấp, cho chất lượng ảnh đẹp sắc nét và giúp lấy trọn vẹn, chi tiết hơn khung cảnh xung quanh. Cùng với đó là khả năng quay video HD 720p tốc độ 30 khung hình/giây, hỗ trợ giảm ồn trong khi zoom. Máy hiện được bán với giá 6.990.000 đồng.

Panasonic Lumix TZ25


Thuộc dòng máy ảnh Travel Zoom của Panasonic, điểm mạnh nhất của mẫu máy này là khả năng chụp xa, với ống kính Leica danh tiếng có zoom quang học lên tới 16x, được tích hợp trong một thân máy nhỏ nhắn, có trọng lượng chỉ 200 gram. Bên cạnh đó, máy còn được trang bị công nghệ chống rung tiên tiến cùng khả năng chụp rộng tốt, với các chức năng Lựa chọn Cảnh chụp thông minh và chế độ Tự động thông minh. Điểm thú vị nữa là Panasonic Lumix TZ25 được tích hợp thêm các hiệu ứng hình ảnh độc đáo. Ngoài ra, máy còn có thể quay phim độ phân giải Full HD với tốc độ quét 30 khung hình/giây. Giá bán của máy trên thị trường hiện tại là hơn 7 triệu đồng.

Sony Cyber-shot WX100


Mẫu máy ảnh thời trang của Sony được trang bị cảm biến CMOS Exmor R độ phân giải 18,2 megapixel, ống kính Sony G zoom quang học 10x, tích hợp công nghệ chống rung quang học SteadyShot. Máy gây ấn tượng nhờ sở hữu chế độ chụp tự động thông minh Intelligent Auto cho chất lượng ảnh chụp rất tốt mà người dùng không phải điều chỉnh phức tạp. Ngoài ra, công nghệ nhận diện khuôn mặt tự động của máy còn cho phép người dùng lựa chọn ưu tiên trẻ em hoặc ưu tiên người lớn. Tính năng chụp toàn cảnh bằng cách lia máy 3D Sweep Panorama cũng là một điểm nhấn thu hút người dùng ở WX100, bên cạnh khả năng quay video độ phân giải 1080p. Giá bán của máy trên thị trường hiện nay là 6.490.000 đồng.

Canon PowerShot D20


Điểm nổi bật nhất của Canon PowerShot D20 là khả năng chống thấm nước siêu hạng, có thể hoạt động ở độ sâu 10 mét dưới nước. Ngoài ra, máy còn chịu đựng được nhiệt độ âm 10 độ C, rơi từ độ cao 1,5 mét mà không hề hấn gì. Đây là mẫu máy ảnh rất phù hợp cho những chuyến đi biển hoặc những tour du lịch sông nước.

Về thông số kỹ thuật, Canon PowerShot D20 được trang bị cảm biến CMOS có độ phân giải 12 megapixel có thể hoạt động tốt trong điều kiện thiếu sáng, bộ vi xử lý ảnh DIGIC 4, ống kính zoom quang học 5x cùng tính năng định vị toàn cầu GPS. Canon tích hợp sẵn các chế độ chụp ảnh dưới nước cho máy như cân bằng trắng (Underwater White Balance) hay chụp macro dưới nước. Ngoài ra, Canon PowerShot D20 còn có thể quay video Full HD 1080p.

----------

